# FL - Fort Lauderdale - Adult gamer seeking other adult gamers



## magnusmalkus (Aug 1, 2005)

I live in Oakland Park and I'm looking for other adult gamers out there, locally.  I'm 33 years old, gay, and partnered.  I'm looking to create a stable group of adult players to get together regularly, a weekly beer and pretzles kind of night.

I would like to run a game but would entertain being a player in someone elses game if that doesn't pan out.  

I've put up a yahoo page for other folks locally who dont know about the hobby... http://www.geocities.com/satyr_cub/aboutdnd.html.

This is just the first step... is anyone out there?  Is Fort Lauderdale as dead, D&D-wise, as it seems?


----------



## fafhrd (Aug 2, 2005)

While So Fla definitely isn't the best location for gaming, I had a game going in Hollywood until I moved to Tucson this year.  One of the players from that game just went through the throes of trying to find another gaming group.  Unfortunately his roster is now (over)full.  The good news is that if you're persistent, there is a small but regular cadre of folks looking for Dade/Broward games in this forum.  Also, in the hopes that a spot opens, I'll forward your yahoo link to my buddy, sumradagnoth on enworld.  Best of luck!


----------



## magnusmalkus (Aug 2, 2005)

That would be swell of ya, Thanks!


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 3, 2005)

I've got a game I'm running in North Lauderdale (near Margate). But if you are looking for players I recommend putting a post-up at Tate's Gaming or Hollywood's Dragon's Lair if they will let you.

Let me know if you just want to game though.


----------



## Elf Witch (Aug 9, 2005)

magnusmalkus said:
			
		

> I live in Oakland Park and I'm looking for other adult gamers out there, locally.  I'm 33 years old, gay, and partnered.  I'm looking to create a stable group of adult players to get together regularly, a weekly beer and pretzles kind of night.
> 
> I would like to run a game but would entertain being a player in someone elses game if that doesn't pan out.
> 
> ...




Nice site and explantion of DnD. I tried to send you an e-mail about gaming in South Florida but it won't go through. 

I know of people looking for an adult game so I thought I would make contact. If you would like e-mail me at brekke668atAol.com


----------



## magnusmalkus (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm checking my e-mail now...

Thanks for the compliments on that info site, I appreciate it.  I'm more capable on design than that example would show, but I just wanted to get something brief up there, to point people too.  It wound up being a bit lengthy; but, I figure... if it captivates you enough to keep reading,  then D&D is probably for you.

I apologize about the email issue... I'll get that fixed! 

Yes!  I'm interested in gaming!  I'll e-mail ya!


----------



## Milagroso (Sep 15, 2005)

magnusmalkus said:
			
		

> Yes!  I'm interested in gaming!  I'll e-mail ya!




Was that directed to me? Because if it was, I have not received an email yet. If not, then my apologies for butting into your conversation.


----------



## drunknmunkys (Sep 17, 2005)

If anybody has information about gaming in Miami, please email me at drunknmunkys@hotmail.com

Thanks!


----------

